

Joxa: A functional lisp on the Erlang VM - ch4s3
http://joxa.org/

======
ch4s3
The author also implemented Lua and Prolog on BEAM (the Erlang VM)

~~~
mjs2600
I think you're thinking of LFE, which is another lisp on the BEAM.

~~~
ch4s3
good catch! I think I meant to say that Joxa was like LFE, which is by
rvirding who did erlog and luerl.

